# Bait in the surf



## soakinlines (Aug 11, 2014)

Headed to the surf is there any bait in the surf ? And how far out are the reds running


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

stop and get some crabs or shrimp for bait. hard to catch mullet in the surf this time of the yr.


----------



## soakinlines (Aug 11, 2014)

How far out are they running


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I rarely see bait in the winter. Best bet is to catch it in the summer and freeze your extras for the winter. Fresh dead shrimp will work. Might need 1/2 lb.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

soakinlines said:


> How far out are they running


Search Sharkchums posts on this forum and you'll learn quickly how to find out.
Different conditions will cause different patterns.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Surf Fishing in the Winter*

My suggestion is take some shrimp or some type of "Fish Bites" fake bait.

I'd put a double drop leader on a small "Trout Rod" and catch some
whiting...A 12" whiting will make 3 good Bull Red baits.

If you have a kayak paddle out to just beyond the 3rd Bar, where it
starts to drop off and drop your bait.

If you don't have a kayak, wade out and cast into the 2nd gut, Just 
beyond the 2nd bar...either just where it starts to drop off (that is my
third choice) or as close, not on top of, to the 3rd bar as you can cast
(this is my 2nd choice).

Good Luck,
Jack
Mustad7731


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

I've caught reds from wade gut to A-19 this time of year. 
Catch some whiting. Personally I cast and kayak them out live,(unless bait is extremely scarce but living on the coast and having a deep freezer filled to the brim that usually isn't a problem. Fresh is best but always bring some vacuum sealed goods just in case) give it time 45"+ will inhale it. Simple as that. Pretty good track record with live winter whiting for BIG bull reds and Sand bar sharks.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

matagordamudskipper said:


> Pretty good track record with live winter whiting for BIG bull reds and Sand bar sharks.


Have bunch of bonita in the freezer, ever run out summer bait in the winter? Any luck? Maybe need to hit the jetty and grab some sheeps. Getting the itch to string some stuff out there, and have the time now.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Make sure you place baits from the wade gut on out. Especially if you fishing over mud. Which you should do in the winter.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

iamatt said:


> Have bunch of bonita in the freezer, ever run out summer bait in the winter? Any luck? Maybe need to hit the jetty and grab some sheeps. Getting the itch to string some stuff out there, and have the time now.


I have and caught fish. But if i can catch big whiting, string rays, pompano, sheephead, etc. I'd rather use that. But everyday is different try it and see.


----------

